# Our GSD, Kodi, is gone



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a gentle passing to just go to sleep on her bed. I hope that gives some comfort to you both. Godspeed sweet girl. And hugs to you both.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Rest easy sweet Kodi.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss. She was a beautiful girl and I thank her for her rescue work. Sending you both much strength today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Run gently at the Bridge Kodi


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had a great life and helped so many others. You should be very proud. You will see her again. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Kodi.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...I think that is the best way for a loved pet, or any family member to go. Peacefully and in their sleep. RIP Kodi, you were such a beautiful, loving, friend


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Kodi - a shock for you both. As others have said, you should be rightfully proud of her work, and I hope that this knowledge will help you through the days ahead

Sleep softly Kodi


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh no - I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how big a shock her passing must be. You and your husband are both in my thoughts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Jo. I know Kodi is having a great time running at the Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful girl and I can only imagine how stunned and hurt you must be right now. Please pass my sincere sympathy to your husband. How devastating.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Kodi. You and your husband will be in my prayers. RIP sweetheart.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

RIP Kodiak. May you run free at the bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kodiak*

I am so very sorry about your Kodiak, but I am glad she was at home with you. What a beautiful girl!

I am sure that Kodiak is with Max now, and they are romping and playing with my Smooch and Snobear and all of the furbabies at the Bridge.

My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace dear Kodi. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Just know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. They really mean a lot to us. I know we're not the only ones who have gone through this, which helps some. Today was really tough. We buried her this afternoon and that was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. We packed up some of her things this evening, which was also hard. We kept her collar and tags as well as her brush that has a bunch of her hair still in it. I'm sure we will always keep those. We had to pack away her bed and dishes. It was just too hard to look at them. It's so hard to believe she's gone, even though we knew her time would be coming fairly soon. Most GSDs don't live past the age of 10 and she was almost 12. When she was younger, we used to take her literally everywhere with us, but she hasn't traveled very well over the past couple of years due to her hips and having difficulty getting in and out of the cars. It just got too tough for her. There isn't much that's harder than watching your dog grow old before your eyes. It seems like just yesterday she was running full speed chasing seagulls on the beach and digging huge holes in the sand. When we lived in Boston, we used to take her to this huge dog park that had its own beach. She would run and swim for hours nonstop. I already miss her so much. I was only 17 when she was born. It's crazy how time flies. Matt is still feeling pretty numb. He's taking a nap right now. When he was a paramedic for the city of Boston, he always used to take her to work with him when she was a puppy and she would ride around with the police while he worked. So many memories. I sure will miss that GSD bark whenever somebody comes to the door. 

We may eventually get a new puppy, maybe even another GSD, but that's not really something we're even thinking about right now, although it sure is quiet around here without her, even with the two golden boys and four cats. Tucker and Tyson keep looking for her and Tyson keeps whining and pacing back and forth. They know she's gone. 

I will post some more pictures of her later. Right now, I'm just drained and don't feel like doing much of anything. We have a bunch of old puppy pictures of her from 1999 and 2000, but I'll need to scan them since that was before our digital days.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry Jo and Matt. Kodi is in some very good company at the bridge. I will tell Boomer, Arby and Cedah to give him a big friendly welcome to the bridge.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, she sounds like she was an amazing dog, and it seems like you three are lucky that you got to spend your lives together up until now. Warm thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Kodi. May all your memories help to heal your pain. She had an amazing life helping people and being loved. My heart goes out to you and your husband. 

Run free sweet Kodi


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Kodi was such a beautiful girl. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Jo, run free sweet girl!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh Jo, I'm very sorry to hear about Kodi's passing..  As others mentioned, passing in her sleep was probably the most peaceful way she could have gone. I bet she has already made a ton of new friends at the bridge. Keeping you and your DH in our thoughts tonight... *hugs*


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. At the very least, she has passed in the manner that most of us would hope for... quietly in her sleep lying beside her loved ones. You are certainly in our thoughts and prayers! Cheers to no suffering and having an angel waiting for you at the bridge!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for the loss your your Kodi.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sudden loss of Kodi. Such a beautiful girl. Rest in peace sweetheart.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kodi was a beautiful girl. Keeping you in our prayers.

RIP Kodi


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Kodi had to leave you. 

It is so hard when they pass. 

But she left this world sleeping next to you , the person she loved most in the world. It sounds like she fell asleep peacefully and in no pain. 

Rest in peace sweet Kodi. 

Hugs to you at this very very dad time.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. She was absolutely beautiful girl with a beautiful name. RIP sweet girl.


----------

